# Mounting Bareback



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

I've never found this an easy task. I'm 5 foot 2 inches, and even getting on my 14.1 hand pony is either a graceless and unpleasant (for both of us) scramble, or requires a boost or a mounting block. I don't do much bareback riding, mainly because of the trouble of getting on. I feel like I should ride bareback more often, like its an aspect of my equitation that's lacking. I do ride without stirrups fairly often.

Any tips? How about creative solutions? Am I the only "bounce challenged" rider out there? Anyone else green with envy over those gymnasts who go from ground level to 17 hands with swanlike grace?


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Hehe ... I feel ya! I have a 16hh Percheron mare that I had to ride bareback from August all the way until this Christmas. I didn't ever try any of that crazy vaulting stuff, though. I'd make a fool of myself!

You can't use a fence or something? Resourcefulness is definately a good thing! Hehe.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i usually use a hay bale or a rock to get on. i can leap up from the ground, but only if we are on the side of a hill ! & i fell bad bc i do not do it well...


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

azarni said:


> You can't use a fence or something? Resourcefulness is definately a good thing! Hehe.


Ha ha, I've used the fence trick before at 4-H camp, etc. At home, the pasture fences are high tensile wire, and our arena fence is that wide pvc tape. It barely holds birds off the ground, lol. :lol: 

I've thought about teaching Scout how to kneel down on one knee for bareback mounting. Maybe that would be low enough that I could sort of drape myself over his back and wiggle around into position, ha ha. It doesn't fix me for other horses, but I rarely ride any horse but Scout.


----------



## BoarderCowgirl12 (Dec 30, 2009)

I suppose its quite easy for me because i am a valuter, there for we have to get up while the horse is MOVING, without a mounting block or any tool to help. the most he get is a leg up, but that is for the younger riders who CAN'T get up on their own.
Maybe you chould go to somthing samll each time you mount bareback. So like go to a samller mounting block or a rock.


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

I have to say i can easily swing up on my huge boy  It comes from growing up with a big horse and never using a saddle, you either learn to get on or you walk!!!
I always stand by his head with my hand on his neck and get a little running bounce and just swing my leg up and over.


----------



## Beling (Nov 3, 2009)

How old are you? I only ask because I can no longer do this, but when I was a teen I'd grab a bit of mane and swing my leg up to the rump. Even if only your heel gets on, and you're upside down, you can slide the rest of your leg over and get on --- at least I could, when YOUNGER:-(. I'm just 5 ft... and I had a VERY patient old horse let me practice on him. Once you get it, you can get on practically any horse who will tolerate you.


----------



## wren (Dec 13, 2009)

ok. so my friend taught me a great trick today. i tried it and it worked! 

THrow a long lead rope ove ryour horses's back, closer to his neck. 
with the end with the latch/hook/whatever, make a loop around his right front leg high close to his body. clip it with the clip end.
on the left side, tie a small loop with the end of the rope. this will become your fake stirrup. 
put your foot in the little loop on the left side, and use it like a stirrup!
once you're on you can undo the other side.
both horses i tried it with today stood perfectly still for the whole thing.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I would be extremely uneasy about using the above stated method. Way to much can go wrong - not to mention depending on the weight of the rider, I'd be concerned about the pain or damage caused by a rope digging that hard into my horses leg. Not to mention getting hung up in a rope that's attached to your horses leg if he spooks. It may be an ok method for some, but I would highly air on the side of caution before advising anyone to use it.

I'm overweight and getting on bareback is a chore and a half. I can do it on the 14.1hh pony if I take a running headstart, but that's about it.

Personally, I have become amazingly graceful at flying through the air and landing softly on my horses back. As long as I can get a horse within two feet of anything 6" or higher, I can fly up. You just have to get extremely skilled at catching the side of your horse with your thigh first, which prevents you from slamming into his back. I attribute my abilites to a lifetime of riding bareback and having thighs of steel :lol: I'll try and grab a video tomorrow if you're not sure what I mean by it - it's super handy to learn though, and if I can do it being 40 pounds overweight, anybody can!


----------



## BoarderCowgirl12 (Dec 30, 2009)

Wren: that sounds like a way for you or your horse to get easily hurt!


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

I have never found problems with the run and jump method. lol


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for the replies everyone!

Beling - I'm 19, so I don't think this is an age-related problem. I do have minor issues with my forearms, a musculo-skeletal problem that somewhat limits my wrist/forearm strength, but I don't think that that is my problem. I've never seen anyone drag themselves on bareback with their hands alone. :lol:

Macabre - I'd love to see video if you can find it! 

Tasia - I've never tried the run and jump method. My last horse would not have stood for that, I don't think. Scout, though, just might when the winter crazies wear off. I'll have to try it.

Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I can get on a 14.2h pony by the run and jump. Just be careful not to run and splat, lol. When you jump, try to get at least half your upper body over the horses back, then scrambles aboard!

I ran into this problem with Ben, only I had a mounting block! He will NOT stand for scrambling, so I had to leap up just as I dswung my right leg up and over


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

*How I get up*

I am 5'4, and I have been able to get up on 16 hh horses before from the ground at a standstill. I usually jump to the little dip right in front of the wither, as this is usually lower. Having some mane always helps  I just started practicing with smaller horses and then worked my way up. In the winter I cant do it due to having so much clothing on


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

Beling said:


> How old are you? I only ask because I can no longer do this, but when I was a teen I'd grab a bit of mane and swing my leg up to the rump. Even if only your heel gets on, and you're upside down, you can slide the rest of your leg over and get on --- at least I could, when YOUNGER:-(. I'm just 5 ft... and I had a VERY patient old horse let me practice on him. Once you get it, you can get on practically any horse who will tolerate you.


I can't any more either - once apon a time I could jump up on any of them bareback.. now I have to climb up on something first


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

I can get on bareback from the ground, but I don't like to, and Cheyenne has pretty much 0 patience in a lot of situations. I usually use a hay bale, or a fece as well...lol. But I ride bareback almost more than I do under saddle...so I _can _get on bareback from the ground...I just don't unless I have too.


----------



## apc11196 (Sep 4, 2009)

I either use something near me to stand on like a fence, bench, jump, etc. or I mount by facing toward my horse withers on the right side. jumping and hanging over him, and then sliding my leg over.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

i have to use something to hoist myself onto a horses back LOL. 
I have zero flexibility now, after stopping figure skating. i am working on getting it back XD

i find that as hard as i try i alway's hit the horse in the Stomach LOL !


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

I lack bounce. I can barely scramble onto the top of a 50 gallon barrel...lol. Luckily my horses with stand for me to climb on things to get on. I have tried to jump, run and jump, start little and work my way up....I splat:-(....it's not fair to the horse, so I just find something to climb on. 

My step father who is almost 50 hops on any horse like its nothing. He has a little bit of a scramble with my little brother's 16.2 HH TB, but he can still get on him bareback. He's 5'6" maybe...lol. :lol:


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

A few years back (more like several) I was able to mount from the ground bareback. But something has happened over the years. My body is now so very aware and affected by gravity that I now have to use something to even mount with a saddle!

I am sure I am not the only one out there with this affliction, and can only hope a cure is being worked on now!

I ride a 15h2" and a 16h2" horse and will probably be reduced to a 12h pony if this continues. 

Perhaps there is a support group for me to join......:wink::lol:

_(sorry, I am very tired and silly right now)_


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

Walkamile said:


> A few years back (more like several) I was able to mount from the ground bareback. But something has happened over the years. My body is now so very aware and affected by gravity that I now have to use something to even mount with a saddle!
> 
> I am sure I am not the only one out there with this affliction, and can only hope a cure is being worked on now!
> 
> ...


I will join. I'm 5'2"-5'3"  Horses don't have to be tall for it to be hard for me. On a 16h horse the stirrup is almost at my chin.... So I am friends with mounting blocks, ruts, hills, stumps, fences, trailers, etc. All my horses stand very patiently for me, but I feel bad mounting after I've not ridden for a few months. I always feel like I pull on the saddle harder than normal. :-oops:


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

SmoothTrails said:


> I will join. I'm 5'2"-5'3"  Horses don't have to be tall for it to be hard for me. On a 16h horse the stirrup is almost at my chin.... So I am friends with mounting blocks, ruts, hills, stumps, fences, trailers, etc. All my horses stand very patiently for me, but I feel bad mounting after I've not ridden for a few months. I always feel like I pull on the saddle harder than normal. :-oops:


LOL! Well I've only got a couple inches on you but that doesn't seem to give me any advantage anymore.

Perhaps we can call our little support group the "gravity challenged mounters?" :lol:

Hmmmm....hope no one confuses us with another support group out there!


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

Walkamile said:


> LOL! Well I've only got a couple inches on you but that doesn't seem to give me any advantage anymore.
> 
> Perhaps we can call our little support group the "gravity challenged mounters?" :lol:
> 
> Hmmmm....hope no one confuses us with another support group out there!


Sounds good. That could be awkward if it got confused with other things....


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Start printing those membership cards!! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Usually anything under 15.2 I can get to the stirrup without a block without much trouble (I'm 5 foot 2). Old Man Winter forces a break from most riding, and I can certainly feel it when I go to ride the first few times come spring!

A couple of years ago I was watching a Hunter Hack class, and there were 2 riders, both had to be smaller than me, both on HUUUUUGGGE hunters. 17 hands plus, easily, and huge framed to boot. I waited the whole class to watch them dismount and remount. Their trick was to drop the near side iron to the last hole, get on, and then readjust the iron from the saddle!


----------



## Volare (Dec 28, 2009)

I wish I could do this, have a 16.3 H and can't even manage to do it on my 15 hand quite yet. I'll work on it some more.


----------



## XxemmafuriaxX (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi i know this probably will not help you but if you have the time and are willing to try you should do what i did i taught my horse to lie dwn so i can mount then she gets up lol teachin to lie dwn is farely easy depending on how calm you and your horse are my mare is 6 years old buty ive only had her about 3 months (my mum gave me the tips on how to teach her this trick) it may sound a bit cruel at 1st but doing this right will not cause any harm you need to first of all atach a lead rope to the head collar preferably on one side then stand on the oposite side sling your horses leg gently! with another rope now lift that leg with the rope and guide horse to the same leg gently!!! lol as she has 1 leg up she will lay down mine now does this by me just touching her leg pulling the rope or or oposite rein slightly and talking to her and she will lie down on her own acord remember not all horses react in the same way! i like to teach my horses these types of tricks as while you do so you are buildin a bond between the both of you at the same time.


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

i use a bench to get on laddie.


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Well, there was a 14.3 hh mare that I rode bareback a lot. I would have scared her to death if I tried to run and then jump on her as she was a little spooky. So instead I grabbed part of her mane with my left hand and then jumped, half pulling myself up using her withers. I sprawled across her back and then I swung my right leg over and pulled myself into the normal riding position. She seemed fine with it so I always did it that way unless I had a mounting stool handy. I'm now getting a horse that is 15.3hh so I am going to have to figure something different out for her!! She is real tall!


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

Scoutrider said:


> Start printing those membership cards!! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Usually anything under 15.2 I can get to the stirrup without a block without much trouble (I'm 5 foot 2). Old Man Winter forces a break from most riding, and I can certainly feel it when I go to ride the first few times come spring!
> 
> A couple of years ago I was watching a Hunter Hack class, and there were 2 riders, both had to be smaller than me, both on HUUUUUGGGE hunters. 17 hands plus, easily, and huge framed to boot. I waited the whole class to watch them dismount and remount. Their trick was to drop the near side iron to the last hole, get on, and then readjust the iron from the saddle!


Same here. I have really short legs even for my height. My stirrups have to be brought up about 2 notches from other people of the same height. :-( My saddle won't allow me to do my stirrups like that. I wish it would though.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Yep I'm joining the short legged club too. I'm 5'3 at a push, and have really short legs, my body is longer than my legs :S (and i ride dressage??? haha all my dressage friends TOWER over me!!)
I have a 13.2hh little pony that is retired but I'll sometimes use her to cart me up the hill  I struggle to get on her bareback. I CAN jump on and srt of wiggle my way upright, but I feel bad for her so I am good friends with gates!

Gucci is 16.2hh, I can't see over the top of him  He's a very good boy though, I'll side pass him up to a gate, climb up the gate then slide onto his back that way... and even then I have to stretch!!


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

I practice on round haybales so when I get a horse I will be able to get on eisier.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

My step-dad amazes me...after riding for almost 6 hours he hopped off, and bounced up on one of the mares bareback and ran barrels...She is 15h2 and he is maybe 5'6"...


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I lack bounce too, which is sad, because I'm still young, and about five years ago, I used to vault. Back then, I could jump on and off at all the gaits.

NOW!? I'm 5'7, my mare is 15.2 and I can barely get on her from the ground WITH a saddle and stirrup. 

I usually use a small step ladder. I bet she'd stand still for me to run and jump, though. Maybe I should practice? I'd feel bad though, so maybe not. She's 17 and even though she doesn't act like it, she's still getting kinda up there in age.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

i can't use the run and jump method lol......im 18 and i feel like a total dork that i cant get on my horse bareback without standing on something. But Phantom makes it hard he wont stand for me to get on bareback, saddle no prob bareback no way lol when i walk him up next to something he'll stand there then when i climb up onto the fence or whatever it is he gives me a look and right as i put my leg out to slide onto his back(i literally have my foot over his back) he decides to bolt off prancing like a dork then trots back to me as if he's saying want to try again lol. So i have established the climb, almost slide on, grad mane throw yourself(hope you make it onto horses back) and hold on method lol. Not the best but it works.


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm one of those who can swing up on a horse's back :lol:

I put my hand on their neck, and the other on the withers.
Jump/pull myself on across, and then swing my leg over.
I do that in a fast motion though.
I can also stand beside the horse swing my leg forward then swing it back, and swing up onto the horse..
It's actually really hard to explain, lol ..

I started riding bareback.
Actually, I ride better bareback than with a saddle, haha..


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

height and strength have nothing to do with it- its technique.
i'm only 5'4 and i can vault onto my 17.2hh fella.

a mounted games rider can help you dramatically

1. stand by your horse's head
2. reins and mane in left hand
3. take small step or shuffle with right foot

(next steps need to be flowing and quick)

4. followed by long bouncy step with left.
5. grab withers/more mane with right hand
6. swing right leg high and straight while jumping off left
7. use hands to help you up if need be 

good luck


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

My method to get on a 17hh horse bareback:

Two shavings bags and a mounting block... all on top of each other


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

eventerdrew said:


> My method to get on a 17hh horse bareback:
> 
> Two shavings bags and a mounting block... all on top of each other


 
wish there was a like button on this forum right now 

hi five for having humungous horses


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm 5'9.5" and I can't get onto a 15.3hh bareback from the ground. Usually, I just lead the horse over to a barrel that we use for barrel racing, climb on the barrel, and then settle down on the horses back. I love that method cause I get up above my horse and can setttle down on my horse's back without coming down to hard or making it unexpected. We don't do much bareback around here though I do it more in the winter than I do in the summer.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I am 5' 0" and it is hard for me to get on my 14.3 horse! haha! But I am going to try some of these methods to get on bareback!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I have a 14.3hh gelding, and I'm 5'6". For mounting bareback, i stand on Arthur's left side and put my hands on his back, my left hand holding the reins. I bounce up and down a few times, without leaving the ground, just lifting my heels and gaining momentum, and then I jump up and over so my stomach is where my butt should be and my heads hanging over his one side. Then I swing my right leg over his back and sit behind his withers.

Funny you should bring this up....my friend came over and we made a whole video on trying to mount double bareback lol. It's hilarious. I got on first like described above, and then Sam would step on my outstretched boot with her left foot, grab my hand, and try to jump up lol. It's hilarious......it took us like 20 tries to get her on Arthur's back behind me lol!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

XxemmafuriaxX said:


> Hi i know this probably will not help you but if you have the time and are willing to try you should do what i did i taught my horse to lie dwn so i can mount then she gets up lol teachin to lie dwn is farely easy depending on how calm you and your horse are my mare is 6 years old buty ive only had her about 3 months (my mum gave me the tips on how to teach her this trick) it may sound a bit cruel at 1st but doing this right will not cause any harm you need to first of all atach a lead rope to the head collar preferably on one side then stand on the oposite side sling your horses leg gently! with another rope now lift that leg with the rope and guide horse to the same leg gently!!! lol as she has 1 leg up she will lay down mine now does this by me just touching her leg pulling the rope or or oposite rein slightly and talking to her and she will lie down on her own acord remember not all horses react in the same way! i like to teach my horses these types of tricks as while you do so you are buildin a bond between the both of you at the same time.


wait how do you attach the sling and ropes....? I have a 21 yr old gelding who's in great shape.....he won't hurt his legs by doing this will he? I don't think so.....can you message me on how to do this lol? Thanks!


----------



## morgangoolsby (Dec 15, 2009)

i can swing up on my 18 hand percheron with no problem...i dont no how i learned i just remember always doing it. i can also jump on lilly from behind. shes only 14. 3 tho


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Scoutrider said:


> I've never found this an easy task. I'm 5 foot 2 inches, and even getting on my 14.1 hand pony is either a graceless and unpleasant (for both of us) scramble, or requires a boost or a mounting block. I don't do much bareback riding, mainly because of the trouble of getting on. I feel like I should ride bareback more often, like its an aspect of my equitation that's lacking. I do ride without stirrups fairly often.
> 
> Any tips? How about creative solutions? Am I the only "bounce challenged" rider out there? Anyone else green with envy over those gymnasts who go from ground level to 17 hands with swanlike grace?


That's funny. I'm 5'4 and 3/4 :lol: and I used to be able to vault onto my 16'3hh tb. I think it's going to be a matter of you practicing my dear. You can try to do what I'm about to do, which is teach your horse to lie down for those bareback rides. I have a really bad hip injury which I think a horse lying down for me, would be something I can benefit from :twisted:

Otherwise my dear, time to practice mounting


----------



## jesredneck98 (Dec 11, 2009)

I have friends who can jump on a 16 hand horse with ease and it makes me sick cause I can't do it. I have a hard time being a bit over weight but I think the best thing that I have seen in practice but because you have a shorter horse that may be a good thing to learn on. Grab on to the neck get a really good grip you can't hurt them they don't have nerves where you are grabbing and stand on the left side facing the horses end and vault your self over trying to hook you right heel over the horses hip and pull yourself up. I know easier said than done I agree. Would love to hear if you get it and how it goes and what works. GOOD LUCK


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

hehehehe............ I couldnt even get on my 13.2 pony bareback from the ground. Im so unflexible  ..........lol! i can barely get my foot in my 15 hand geldings sturrup, let alone his back from the ground! lol, oh, ya, and I'm under 15 years, hahaha.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You guys are funny. I think the one big obstacle that you can get trying to learn how to do it, is the horse. You need a very patient and tolerant horse because you're not only doing something a little weird but until you get you're going to running right into them and grabbing them and doing stuff they don't normally get exposed to :lol:


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

So I finally got a few videos to show what I was talking about! It's not so much the "flying swingup" but I call it the "flying mount". I find a lot of horses are snarky about standing nicely next to an object, so I started doing this because it means as long as the horse is within a foot of an object, I can get on.

Haha, so unfortunately I'm a dolt and I actually kicked poor Justus in the butt when I tried it. Good little pony, that never happens but I think when the camera is on you, you always act a little different. :lol: I showed Ashley how to do it as well, and she got it right on the third try!


----------



## specialdelivery (Jan 12, 2010)

i had once hopped over a horses rear to get on, but that was so long ago and it could have been a pony as i was a kid at camp at the time. i just got my first horse and am not at all experienced, with a 5 y/o to boot. he had an injury so he lost a lot of muscle so no point in buying a saddle until he regains it. so i have been walking him around bareback. Hes 17HH and i am 5'3", the top of my head is level with the lowest part of his back. hes not the most relaxed horse in the world, but will stand next to something thank god, but just picturing me swinging on to him makes me laugh. i have a "bareup mounting aid" coming soon, made by best friend. its a wide strap that does around where the girth sits, with a iron type thing to put your foot into. im not sure how its going t work but i hope it works well. the last time i went for a ride i slipped off as snow pants and a fur coat act like a water slide, and we were about 2 kms from home so i had a loooong walk back with no stumps and only barb wire on the way home. ill let you all know how it works as i had no luck finding reviews on it before i purchased it.


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

I think the risky thing about attempting a swing up method on a horse, is that if you don't get enough energy into it, and end up with your foot on the horse's rump. If your foot digs into the horses rump, you can dig into its kidneys and cause some damage :S

I think I'm the worst one on here, I'm 16 and about 7 stone (so I should be super athletic, right? Wrong!) I'm 5'4" and my horse is 14h2, and I still can't manage it! I think the actual problem is my boots (yeah, yeah, blame it on the boots!). They're high english boots, and quite heavy, and I can't bend my toes in them. In normal shoes I can jump really high, but these boots weigh me down and I can't even do a few little bounces to get some momentum haha! Anyhoo, next time I ride bareback I might just wear some normal shoes that I can actually bend my toes in ****!


----------



## GoldRush (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I have bad knees and hips, so I don't have the 'spring' it takes to hop up onto a horse bareback anymore (used to just be able to grab the mane, and swing right up...but not no more!!!), so I always teach my horses to walk up to anything I choose, so I can mount them; that way if I have to get off on the trail, I can just lead them up to any thing on the trail and get back on. Even teaching them to stand in a ditch, and hopping on from the road.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Specialdelivery, is this what you are talking about? http://www.bestfriendequine.com/bare-upmountingaid.html

I'd be afraid to use it. I am 5'2"(with socks on.) and only weigh around 105lbs or so, but I would be terrified that I was squeezing my horse to death, even if I wasn't. I haven't done a whole bunch of bareback riding with my horse, she's 14.3ish and I can get on,but she has a bad habit of walking off right after I mount(naughty pony...:lol When I was searching for a horse I almost bought a paint gelding that was 16.2 and i couldn't see over his back! there was no ground mounting onto him! This is Duke, If I hadn't bought my naughty pony girl I would have bought him, but I know his owner so I still get to see him.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I tried to get on Romeo BB today. Almost made it 2 times, but I got tired and so I just went over to a fence! haha!


----------



## specialdelivery (Jan 12, 2010)

GreySHell38, yup that is what i bought. im not sure at all how it works, but im not planning on using it all the time, more of a just in case. im about 105 as well so i dont think it will squish him too much for the occational use. i usually mount up at his pen where ther are fences for me to use but here on the prairies, its all open field to ride, or barb wire. if i come off there is no way for me to get back up. last time i had to get off to check his foot and was a mile from the house, so i had a long walk back


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Practice makes perfect !


----------

